# is there another ldsg?



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

the "loudspeaker designers selection guide" is one of my references 
unfortunately it seems to be abandoned
does anyone know of a site that is similar or helpful...

thanks

jeremy


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Most of the info is still available through the "Wayback Machine"

http://web.archive.org/web/20071215183616/ldsg.snippets.org/idx.php


----------



## cixelsid (Mar 6, 2007)

http://ldsg.snippets.org/


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

cixelsid said:


> http://ldsg.snippets.org/



Apparently the Wayback Machine is not needed.


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

thank you


----------

